# Aristo Craft Crest Train Engeeneer 2.4 question



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Bought the TE a few months ago (I'm thinking i should have paid the extra $$ for the LGB system) and use it infrequently. I have had to replace the Transmitter battery's twice now, it might have been on 10-15 minutes total... Is there a draw when its off? Anyone else experience this? AC says the plug in the back is for a "future" battery charger they haven't developed yet or produced the software.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that is not typical battery life.. If you are sure you are turning it off, then I would return it for repair. 

greg


----------

